# Lüfterkonzept



## POTUS (9. Februar 2010)

*Lüfterkonzept*

so, ich bräuchte nen paar tipps zu meinem lüfterkonzept (und wo wäre ich da nicht besser aufgehoben als hier):

erste entscheidung wäre: 
cpu-kühler(CM Hyper TX3 mit Enermax Cluster UCCL9 + Standartlüfter) 
senkrecht oder waagerecht?
den uccl9(mehr durchsatz bei gleicher lautstärke) auf kühler blasen und CM Lüfter(weniger durchsatz bei gleicher lautstärke) ziehen lassen
oder andersherum?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und zweite:
120mm frontlüfter beide "bereiche" belüften oder nur unteren (unterer brauch ja wesentlich mehr, da nt und graka ziehen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also, bin für alle anregungen, kritikpunkte und sonstiges offen! 

mfg,
Tom


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

Habe (daheim und @ Redi) lange gebastelt: Front rein, Lüfter am CPU-Kühler gen Heck und am Heck absaugen ist am kühlsten (nach Lust und Laune auch noch absaugen im Deckel, ich dichte wegen Staub ab). Der Lüfter am Kühler sollte der sein, der kräftiger pustet als der im Heck nach draußen bläst, da die Lamellen den Druck senken.


----------



## esszett (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

also, da du fuer "alles" offen bist: dreh das netzteil um 180° (und, falls nicht vorhanden, mach ins gehaeuse unten ein paar kuehlungsschlitze fuer's nt)... diese variante sollte dann, weil das nt unten montiert ist und damit einen eigenen luftkreislauf hat, fuer alle komponenten die kuehlste loesung sein...

ich verstehe bis heute nicht, dass gehaeusehersteller auf die absurde idee gekommen sind, das nt so einzubauen... das zerwurstet jegliche form eines luftstroms... 
ich hab nichts gegen die montage des netzteils im unteren teil des gehaeuses, aber doch bitte so, dass sich graka und nt nicht um die luft streiten muessen... das hat zur folge, dass sowohl graka- als auch nt-luefter schneller drehen, aber letztlich nicht besser gekuehlt werden --> lauter... um nicht zu vergessen, dass die kuehle luft, die nas nt schon nach drauszen befoerdert hat, nicht mehr fuer die kuehlung anderer komponenten im oberen teil zur verfuegung steht...

wenn dir nichts anderes uebrig bleibt, als die luefter wie in den bildern gezeigt anzubringen, dann probiere die kombinationen doch einfach mal aus, mhm? ich halte oben rechts oder unten links fuer die besseren varianten... (mich wuerden aber die temps und die jeweiligen (realen) unterschiede in der praxis interessieren)

grueSZe


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

1 - Der Frontlüfter ist in der Regel zu 99,9% Quatsch und Mehr ein optischer Schwachsinn ausser er wird Grunsäzlich NUR für Festplatten Eingesetzt und da Erfühlt er auch sein Sinn und zweck. Deswegen, Luft Vorne Rein, Links oder Rechts RAUS ohne im MB Bereich zu pusten. 
Die Entfernung ist einfach zu groß um da was zu Bewirken und wer das nicht Glaubt kann sich Überzeugen mit eine Einfache Papier Windmühle was er im rechner Hereinhält in MB Kantenhöhe und wird es Merken das Diese sich nicht Dreht. Ich habs Getestet mit Geschlossenen Gehäuse wo ich eine Minikammera Angebracht habe und die Aktion am Monitor Beobachtet. Da kommt Nichts und Wieder Nichts.

2 - Netzteil UMDREHEN, Frische luft von Unten Rein und Hinten RAUS

3 - Vebrauchte warme luft Immer Grundsäzlich OBEN Absaugen und Herauspusten. Warme luft zihet immer nach Oben und nicht nach Unten und auch nicht nach Hinten. Haben wir Alle in der Phisykstunde in der Schule Gelernt so das, Das Absaugen im Heck ist totaler weit Verbreiteter blödsinn.

4 - Wen CPU küler in block form ist, diese riesenklötze wo der Lufter am küler in 90° Winkel mit den CPU Steht dann so Drehen das er Von Unten Saugt und nach Oben pustet + Mit Frischluft Seitlich Von Hinten Versorgen bzw. Noch extrem von der Linken Seitenwand auch.

5 - Verbauter GraKa lüfter auf der Graka, mit frischluft Zusäzlich von der Linken Seitenwand mit Frischluft mittels 120er Lüfter Versorgen und nicht Verbrauchte Luft aus den Gehäuse.


----------



## kress (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

Ich seh das anders.



EinarN schrieb:


> 1 - Der Frontlüfter ist in der Regel zu 99,9% Quatsch und Mehr ein optischer Schwachsinn.
> *Sie bringen trotzdem Frischluft ins Gehäuse.*
> Die Entfernung ist einfach zu groß um da was zu Bewirken und wer das nicht Glaubt kann sich Überzeugen mit eine Einfache Papier Windmühle was er im rechner Hereinhält in MB Kantenhöhe und wird es Merken das Diese sich nicht Dreht.
> *Die Lüfter sind ja auch nicht dazu gedacht schon Komponenten zu Kühlen, sondern eig mehr für die Frischluft. Bauteil, die Kühlung benötigen, verwenden eigene Kühler.*
> ...


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*



kress schrieb:


> Ich seh das anders.





> *Sie bringen trotzdem Frischluft ins Gehäuse.*


Jedoch nicht ausreichend


> *Die Lüfter sind ja auch nicht dazu gedacht schon Komponenten zu Kühlen, sondern eig mehr für die Frischluft. Bauteil, die Kühlung benötigen, verwenden eigene Kühler.*


Nicht Alle Bauteile haben Lüfter, benötigen Trotzdem Gute Külung bei Belastung und die was Lüfter Haben Schaufeln luft aus den Inneren und keine Frischluft von ausen um ein ordentlichen Frischluft Kreislauf zu Gewährleisten.
Besonders GraKa's sind davon Betroffen da diese Schon Ab werk Falsch Gekült sind und in der Regel auf der Rückseite eine Külung Benötigen und nicht an der Front


> *Eigentlich schon, jedoch wenn oben keine Lüfter vorhanden sind, staut sich die Luft im Gehäuse hinten oben und kann so bequem dort von Lüftern abgesaugt werden, effizenter wäre natürlich oben den Lüfter drauf zu machen, jedoch bei manchen "Arbeitsplätzen" nicht ungefährlich wenn Getränke in der nähe sind.*


Dann Kauft man sich ein Gehäuse wo es eben Möglich ist wen man was von Langläbige Hardware Hält und man Gestaltet sein Arbeitsplatz dementsprechend um  den Rechner keine Gefahren aus zu Setzten. 
Auch ein Geschlossenen Gehäuse ist nicht Wasserdicht und auch kein Fastfood Tablet- oder Kaffetassenhalter.

Beeinflüsst von Sämtliche Hersteller Promovideos was ich auf YT Gesehen habe, videos was mir etwas......."spanisch" vorgekommen sind, beginnte ich vor etwa 1 Jahr mit einige tests und bin zu den oben dargestellten Ergebniss gekommen, Ergebniss was mir die Allgemeinen temperaturen sogut wie halbierten. Das einzige was noch besser und Schohnender in der praxis währe, Währe es die Komponenten Offen an der Wand Klatschen bei 1,5 meter höhe auf eine Halterung wie ein Gemälde in Rahmen und auf ein Gehäuse Entgültig zu Verzichten. 
In diesen Fahl jedoch währe ein rechner nicht mehr Transportfähig. 
Alternativ währe noch die Möglichkeit ein Ofenes Gehäuse zu Benützen wie der Antec Skeleton z.B. jedoch diese so Anbringen das er von allen Gefahren Geschützt ist.


----------



## esszett (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

also meine pc-komponenten werden bei geoeffnetem gehaeuse waermer (chipsatz, ram, hdds, spawas der graka) oder haben die gleiche temperatur (cpu, gpu)... entgegen vieler "weisheiten" werden sie im geschlossenen gehaeuse allesamt waermer, wenn ich den bzw die frontluefter nicht angeschlossen habe... um gleichwertige temperaturen zu erreichen, muesste der luefter im heck schneller drehen, was aber gleichzeitig eine erhoehung des geraeuschpegels mit sich bringt... nicht immer ist weniger mehr...

da bei mir die luefter im idle bei ~380rpm (2x 140mm-luefter) und 400-500rpm (6x 120mm-luefter) laufen, hoerst du den rechner nicht und es wird dennoch ein luftstrom erzeugt, der alle komponenten gut kuehlt... dieser luftstrom wird durch so langsam drehende luefter aber eben nur dann erzeugt, wenn das gehaeuse geschlossen (und innen relativ gut abgedichtet) ist...

vielleicht kommt auch noch die frage nach ueber- bzw unterdruck im gehaeuse: egal, was ich probiert habe, wenn ich es annaehernd lautlos und kuehl wollte, war weder ueber- noch unterdruck besser, als vorn und hinten baugleiche und gleichschnell drehende luefter werkeln zu lassen...

selbstverstaendlich stroemt waermere luft nach oben und kaeltere nach unten, aber meine erfahrung zeigte mir, dass es keinesfalls schadet, mit lueftern ein wenig nachzuhelfen... und solange im heck recht weit oben ein luefter montierbar ist, bedarf es auch nicht zwangslaeufig eines luefters auf der oberseite des gehaeuses... bei mir wuerde sich das sowieso verbieten, weil ich keine lust habe, das system jede woche vom staub zu befreien, der von oben ins system rieselt (wenn du natuerlich einen sehr schnellen luefter oben installierst, koennte es sein, dass der staub nur dann ins gehaeuse kommt, wenn der rechner aus ist *g*)...

grueSZe


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

Das problem nur das du ober den hecklüfter das netzteil hast und hier staut sich die hitze (bei den standard veralteten gehäusen). 
Das netzteil ist gut 10 cm breit in der höhe. 
Umsonst saugt das netzteil von fast ober den cpu wen in den gut 10 cm bis zur oberkante sich die hitze staut und verwirbelt, hitze was raus mus.
Wen du nun das netzteil unten hast, paralel mit weitere 4 Lüfter + CPU lüfter, luft Ansaugst und nur mit EIN LÜFTER im Heck Heraussaugst............ Na ja..... Biringt das genau so fiel wie wen du mit den auto in Voller Leistung im Rückwährtsgang Fahrst ohne Fahrtwind am Küler.

Das Beste Währe Gezielte lüftung mit Kompartimentierung / Abtrennung des Gehäuses in Unabhängige Bereiche und die nicht Benützten Bereiche wie z.B. der Raum zwischen LW u. HDD Schähte und Rechte Mainboard Kante Ab zu Trennen durch Trenwände und mit Dämwatte Befüllen um die Geräuschlulisse zu Dämmen, dabei auf den Komponenten Gezielt frische luft zufüren.
Ein DVD ROm bzw. DVD Brenner braucht keine Lüftung / Lüfter. Die gelegentlich entstandene Betriebstemperatur, ist pilepalle so das der Bereich kann Geschlossen werden.


----------



## esszett (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

@einarn... sorry, ich verstehe nicht wirklich, was du schreibst... ich gehe davon aus, dass du meinst, dass sich warme luft ueber dem cpu-kuehler stauen wuerde, wenn dort kein luefter platziert ist... theoretisch wuerde ich dir recht geben, wenn mir die praxis (meines gehaeuses) nicht zeigen wuerde, dass das nicht stimmt... bei mir bilden sich keine hot spots im oberen teil des gehaeuses...

wenn man ganz sicher gehen will, laesst man den heckluefter ein wenig schneller drehen als den frontluefter (ergibt minimalen unterdruck; ein ansonsten gut abgedichtetes gehaeuse ist voraussetzung!) und macht in der front ganz oben eine luftdurchlaessige stelle (oberste frontblende bspw.), durch die frischluft direkt von vorn nach hinten zum heckluefter stroemen kann... das sollte recht effektiv hot spots ueber dem cpu-kuehler verhindern... in meinem gehaeuse ist das aber nicht noetig...

durch einen gehaeuseluefter im hinteren bereich des deckels und einen um 90° gedrehten cpu-kuehler koennten sich zudem an anderer stelle komponenten staerker erwaermen (bspw. der ram) - das muss nicht passieren, kann es aber...

wie eingangs gesagt: probieren geht ueber studieren... trotz physikalischer gesetze ist es immer eine frage des gehaeuses, des mainboardlayouts, der verwendeten luefter und deren anordnung, ob ein kuehlkonzept aufgeht...

grueSZe


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

richtig.
Hast du im ersten 5,25" LW Schaht ein Offenen Mesch, kann es Klappen. Wir Gehen jedoch aus das:

1- Die Meisten kein Mesh haben
2 - 90% der Usern Hier eine lüftersteuerung verbaut haben
3 - einige dank firlefatz Design sogar eine zusatz Kompletblende in Türform über das komplette Gehäuse haben
4 - sogar keine weitere lüftungöffnungen Seitlich.
5 - die Meisten (wen man sich die Rechnernbildern in den Forums (verallgemeint) ansieht, Sezen mehr auf der "coole Optik und weniger auf Funktionalität

Was nun?

Ich hatte bis kurzem ein MAGNUM Gehäuse und nun hab Ich ein Midgard.
Magnum ist ein Gehäuse von der Stange. Der rechner trotz 6 x Zalman 80er lüftern mit fast 3000 rpm, ausser ein Höllischen Lerm tat sich da fast nichts. Netzteil war Oben, Hitzestau Oben (TROTZ 2 x MESH in der Front) und Vorigen sommer bei der Hitzewelle was Wir Hatten = HITZETOT der GraKa, Abstürz, bluescreen, nichts Mehr lief, Ich müste eine Neue Graka kaufen. Der CPU in Leerlauf bei 65°C. Das war Unmöglich und der Rechner Stand am Boden und nicht am Bürotisch. Von der Arme Festplatte was bei fast 65°C Drehte will ich nicht mal mehr Reden. Nun, Kommt die Festplatte kaum noch auf 32°C unter Vollast.

Nun mit den midgard + Geringfügige änderungen des Gehäuses, Kommt der CPU kaum auf 45°C unter Last und das Ohne Zusatzküler und die Graka etwa bei 50°C bei videorendering last. Im Leerlauf bleibt diese Irgendwo bei 40 - 45°C Das ist ein Unterschid wie Tag u. Nacht aber........:

1 x lüfter in der Front mit Getrennte Wand nur für der HDD
1 x Lüfter im Boden für das MB
1 x Seitlich für der GraKa
1 x Hinten zusatz für CPU
2 x Oben zum Absaugen.

Alle Drehen max 1400 rpm ausser der was am Küler der CPU liegt was bei bedarf auf 2400 rpm Hochgedreht werden kann und der Küler ist so Risig das er Über die RAMs Rangiert und diese Mitgekült werden mit der Luftströmung was vom CPU lüfter durch die Külrippen des Külkörpers Strömt. Dabei nicht zu Vergessen, mein Gehäuse ist Voll Gedämmt, sogar das Netzteil ist in Dämmate Verkleidert und da Kommt keine Hitze drann was das Gehäuse Irgendwie Ableiten könnte, Alle lüfter (CPU u. Netzteil Inklusive) sind in Gummis Entkoppelt und nicht Festgeschraubt.

Um noch Gezielter zu Külen (ich muss mir noch ein Brenner Verbauen) wird demnächst der Komplete Bereich der Schähte Geschloßen so das Hier keine Verwirbelung entsteht und die luft wie in ein Schornstein von Unten nach Oben Strömt Ohne Abweichungen und dann werde Ich wohl weiter Messen und testen.


----------



## POTUS (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

zum nt: 
pcgh hatt's ja auch getestet und verbaut seitdem alle nts in den pcgh-pcs mit dem lüfter nach oben

zum frontlüfter:
also soll ich jetzt mit dem frontlüfter den unteren bereich mit graka+nt versorgen?


----------



## esszett (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

@potus... nur weil es pcgh so verbaut, muss es (thermisch) noch lange nicht sinnvoll sein... btw: findest du zufaellig den test?

was spricht gegen 2 luefter, also einen oben und einen unten? 

ansonsten gilt: probier's doch einfach mal... bei solch einer einbauposition des netzteils laesst sich m.e. nicht wirklich prognostizieren, welche einbauposition des frontluefters bessere kuehlung verspricht... da spielen dann noch die foerdervolumina der ganzen luefter eine rolle, sodass hier niemand, der andere luefter und anders heizende komponenten verbaut hat, 100% richtige ratschlaege geben kann...


@einarn... ich hatte frueher ein gehaeuse namens thermaltake swing, das hatte eine vollkommen geschlossene front und als einzigen lufteinlass einen kleinen schlitz unterhalb der frontblende - den pc (e6750+ninja,8800gts) bekam ich auch annaehernd lautlos (und ich meine lautlos, nicht leise) bei ziemlich niedrigen temperaturen... ich musste das gehaeuse damals nur wechseln, weil ich keine 2 bitumenboxen sinnvoll unterbringen konnte... es gab keine hot spots und alle komponenten haben es - weil gut gekuehlt - ueberlebt 


grueSZe


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass nur sehr wenige Gehäuse im Boden Öffnungen besitzen, durch die das NT Frischluft ansaugen kann, warum sollte das besser sein, als wenn es die Luft von oben ansaugt? Nach oben hin hat es viel mehr Platz zum ansaugen.


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nach oben hin hat es viel mehr Platz zum ansaugen.


Schuldigung aber das ist nun Echt Schwachsinn.
Der 2 cm platz unter den rechner reicht aus für den Netzteil um luft zu schaufeln und es ist frische saubere luft von Aussen. Der ansaugdruck ist geringerer alls wen du colla schlürfst durch ein Strohhalm.
Der lüfter aus den Netzteil ist kein Hochleistung Kompressor und auch kein profisauger mit eine 2400 watt turbine das er ein 30 cm ansaugradius benötigt.


----------



## esszett (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

@marc... meine zugegebener maszen nicht sehr zahlreichen tests mit netzteilen, die von oben die luft aus dem pc-inneren saugten, zeigten mir, dass graka, chipsatz, cpu und netzteil bei jeweils gleicher luefterdrehzahl waermer wurden... damit muessten die luefter schneller drehen, um gleiche temperaturen zu erreichen - das bedeutet letztlich: lauter... sprich, ich habe dieses konzept mal probiert, aber aufgrund der resultate recht schnell wieder verworfen... wenn das bei anderen systemen nicht der fall ist, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren...

grueSZe


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

*@ EinarN*

Das mit frisch und sauber nehme ich meinem Laminat nicht ab 

*@ esszett*

Mein NesteQ springt mit Lüfter nach oben seltener an und wenn, dann kürzer und mit geringeren Drehzahlen.


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*



esszett schrieb:


> @marc... meine zugegebener maszen nicht sehr zahlreichen tests mit netzteilen, die von oben die luft aus dem pc-inneren saugten, zeigten mir, dass graka, chipsatz, cpu und netzteil bei jeweils gleicher luefterdrehzahl waermer wurden... damit muessten die luefter schneller drehen, um gleiche temperaturen zu erreichen - das bedeutet letztlich: lauter... sprich, ich habe dieses konzept mal probiert, aber aufgrund der resultate recht schnell wieder verworfen...


genau das ist der Springende Punkt. Ein Gehäuse zu Haben mit Maximale optimale külung, wie Möglich Leise und, klar, miteinbezogen wie möglich Geringerer Stromverbrauch.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ EinarN*
> 
> Das mit frisch und sauber nehme ich meinem Laminat nicht ab


Ich hab Schwarzen PVC aber auch ein Hund. Hundeharre sind zur Tagesordnung, in 1 Woche ist der Filter zu wie eine Staubsaugertüte aber spielt keine Rolle. Rechner ist sauber und Netzteil Kalt wie ein Toter auch nach 12 Stunden Non-StopBetrieb. Momentan z.B. habe ich im Tageszimmer eine Bodentemperatur von 18°C. der Netzteil lüfter Schaufelt 18°C Frischluft und keine Kopf- bürohöhe 23°C.


----------



## esszett (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

@marc... fuer dein semipassives nesteq wird ja auch empfohlen, es "kopfueber" zu installieren, weil das netzteil-kuehlkonzept erst dann wirklich funktioniert: die vom netzteil erwaermte luft kann luefterlos nach oben entweichen... m.e. ein vergleich von aepfeln mit birnen und auch vollkommen logisch, dass in deinem fall das netzteil profitiert... die temperatur der graka und schlussendlich des restsystems ist aber hoeher, weil das netzteil die eigene abwaerme ins pc-innere abgibt...

damit hast du mir zwar bewiesen, dass es durchaus netzteile gibt, fuer die es angebracht ist, auf diese weise installiert zu werden, aber auf netzteile herkoemmlicher art, also permanent aktive, die auch genau darauf ausgelegt sind, ist deine konfiguration noch weniger uebertragbar als meine wenigen tests  ...  um gleiche temperaturen der restlichen komponenten zu erreichen, muessten deren luefter nun wieder schneller laufen - das system ist daher entweder lauter oder waermer als es sein muesste...

grueSZe


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

*@ EinarN*

Ich möchte nicht alle Woche den Filter reinigen, damit das NT nicht verkohlt 

*@ esszett*

Kamineffekt, ja. Ich meine, wir hatten getestet, dass das NT mit Lüfter oben kühler und leiser war ... mal Daniel fragen.


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ EinarN*
> 
> Ich möchte nicht alle Woche den Filter reinigen, damit das NT nicht verkohlt .


Tja............. Das gehört dan in ein Neuen Topic genannt ewentuell......... "Wie Faul bin Ich mein Rechner zu Reinigen"


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

Nun, ich arbeite 8h und mehr täglich mit PCs, da bin ich abends froh, wenn ich meinen Rechner aus dem Sleep-Mode erwecke, er praktisch nicht zu hören und trotzdem gut gekühlt ist. Wenn ich dann noch alle Tage den Rechner reinigen müsste, würde ich wohl Amok laufen 

Stress @ work ist ja ok, daheim will ich mich aber in keinster Weise stressen. Habe aus Faulheit mein P55-Sys wochenlang offen samt boxed-Kühler auf dem Boden liegen gehabt, da der Einbau ja Zeit und Aufwand kostet  Und das, obwohl mir der Lärm tierisch auf den *piep* ging.


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nun, ich arbeite 8h und mehr täglich mit PCs, da bin ich abends froh, wenn ich meinen Rechner aus dem Sleep-Mode erwecke, er praktisch nicht zu hören und trotzdem gut gekühlt ist. Wenn ich dann noch alle Tage den Rechner reinigen müsste, würde ich wohl Amok laufen .


Sowas ist Verdammt Kriminelle Energieverschwendung.
Den Gesammten Tag den Rechner in Sleep modus lasen weil zu Faul den Kasten Runter zu Fahren dabei den Ganzen tag Strom Fressen lassen.
Unmöglich sowas und Verantwortungslos. Sorry 
Abgesehen davon, in 1 Jahr ist die kiste anhand der Betriebstunden ins Leere ausgelutscht und genau so fiel wert wie ein 486 ausden 80ern. (Elektroschrott)

PS:
Bei ein Filter must du nicht den Gesammten Rechner reinigen sondern nur den Filter. 1 x Pro woche, Samstag, filter Heraus zihen, Auspusten, Hereinschiben = Ferig. 
Dafür brauchst du noicht mahl 1 Minute.


----------



## esszett (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

@marc... wenn das netzteil einen sehr foerderschwachen bzw. sehr stark runtergeregelten luefter hat, koennte das konzept aufgehen, weil das netzteil nach so wenig luft verlangt, dass es nicht mit den restlichen komponenten "konkurrieren" muss und fuer alle weiterhin genug da ist (die system(mehr-)erwaermung duerfte dann im bereich der messtoleranz liegen)...
da aber so ziemlich alle netzteile fuer den atx-standard gebaut werden (also fuer die montage oben im gehaeuse, um vom system erwaermte luft nach drauszen zu transportieren), erfuellen sie eben diese voraussetzung nicht, weil deren luefter (meist high-flow-modelle) viel zu schnell drehen (selbst mein be quiet straight power e7 liesz den verbauten silentwings hf bei ~4 volt mit minimal ~800-900rpm drehen)...
nun haben wir also einen recht starken luefter im netzteil, der eben nicht nur die warme luft von der graka, sondern auch die noch recht kalte luft, die die graka und alle anderen lueftergekuehlten komponenten zur kuehlung benoetigen, eben diesen "wegsaugt", weil deren luefter wesentlich langsamer drehen (bei mir: 400-500rpm vs. 900rpm im netzteil)... wenn das gehaeuse nicht ueber eine voellig offene front verfuegt, durch die ausreichend frischluft nachstroemt, spiegelt sich das entweder in einer hoeheren lautstaerke durch schneller drehende luefter im system, oder in hoeheren komponententemperaturen wider - und wenn man pech hat, tritt beides ein 

das war zumindest meine erklaerung, zu der ich durch meine tests gelangte... aber wirklich nie hatte ich ein insgesamt kuehleres gesamtsystem bei gleichbleibender komplettsystemlautstaerke...
es sei dabei aber noch erwaehnt, dass meine gehaeuse immer so gut es ging abgedichtet wurden, d.h. luft ging ausschlieszlich durch die luefteroeffnungen von drauszen rein und auch von innen raus... das hatte sicherlich auch einfluss auf meine ergebnisse...

der einzige nachteil, den ich bisher wirklich nachvollziehen kann, ist, dass man regelmaeszig den staubfilter saeubern muss, da ansonsten das netzteil droht, die hufe hochzureiszen (wenngleich es sich in einem solchen fall heutzutage einfach ausschalten muesste, bevor ein defekt eintritt)... zum glueck habe ich jetzt meinen modifizierten rebel12, bei dem das netzteil von unten luft zieht, diese "von unten"-luft aber durch eine laufwerksschachtgrosze oeffnung in der mesh-front, kurz an den bitumenboxen vorbei, direkt ins netzteil kommt und ich lediglich den staub von der front abzuwischen brauche... 


@einarn... es gibt auch den sogenannten "deep sleep"-modus, was wohl der ruhezustand ist... im ruhezustand ist der rechner so aus wie er nur aus sein kann (es sei denn, man trennt den rechner mittels steckerziehen komplett vom netz)... ohne zu wissen, welchen sleep-modus marc meint, gehe ich mal von jenem s4-modus (ruhezustand) aus 

grueSZe


----------



## EinarN (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

@ PCGH_Marc

Speziell für Dich, habe ich gerade eben mein Rechner auf der Seite Gekippt und zwei bilder gemacht im VORHER / NACHHER Methode.

Filter wurde MONTAG Gereinigt. Heute haben wir MITWOCH, Filter Fast zu etwas hundeharre dabei (BILD 1)
Habe Diese nun Gereinigt, sogar GEWASCHEN, Trockengewischt u. Eingesetzt. Arbeitsauer etwa 1 Minute (BILD 2).

Mein Netzteil dagegen ist wie Neu GELECKT


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

1 min zuviel  Vor allem Case rum hieven - nein danke *g*

Und ja, S4. Ich zahl mein Strom schließlich selbst ... zudem schalte ich ihn meist ab, nur wenn ichs vergess, geht er nach 30 min in den S4.


----------



## EinarN (11. Februar 2010)

esszett schrieb:


> @einarn... es gibt auch den sogenannten "deep sleep"-modus, was wohl der ruhezustand ist... im ruhezustand ist der rechner so aus wie er nur aus sein kann (es sei denn, man trennt den rechner mittels steckerziehen komplett vom netz)... ohne zu wissen, welchen sleep-modus marc meint, gehe ich mal von jenem s4-modus (ruhezustand) aus
> grueSZe



"deep sleep" hin oder her. mein Rechner wird Nachts Herunter Gefahren und Morgens um 6 Uhr hochgefahren. Über tage wen ich weg bin wird er runter Gefahren, die Stomleiste per Schalter Abgeschaltet (dann ist Alles aus - Monitor, Cam, TV, DVB-T usw. - Nichts da Stand By) und wen Ich nachhause Komme, Eingeschaltet. Mein Rechner Vom Moment was Ich die power Taste Drucke bis ich mein Desktop Habe, Braucht Höchstens 30 Sekunden. In der Zeit schaffe ich nicht mahl eine Tasse wasser in der Caffe Maschine zu Kippen geschweige Morgen zu "Pi***n". wozu sol Ich noch..... "deep sleep" usw. Benützen?



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich zahl mein Strom schließlich selbst ... z.


Mag ja sein.
Trotzdem ein Negatiwer Beispiel für die Allgemeinheit.
Ich zahl auch mein Strom Selbst aber Geld beim Fenster heraus zu Schmeissen ist nicht. mit den Geld kann Ich beseres Anfangen. OK. Jeder hat so seine Einstellung aber man muss was auch für die Umwelt tun. 

Ich spare Strom das die im kolekraftwerk weniger Emissionen Herauspusten bei der Stromerzeugung und fahre ein Amerikanischen V8 SPRIT VERNICHTER mit ab 400 PS um Bei zu Helfen das die Fosille Energie schneller Verbraucht wird so das die zukunftigen Generationen Saubere luft haben


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

Ich sagte, ich schalte ihn meistens aus  

S4 sind es 13 Watt mit LCD und Receiver auf Standby.


----------



## esszett (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

ob nun heruntergefahren oder ruhezustand macht bzgl. des stromverbrauchs keinen unterschied, weil der pc im ruhezustand eben komplett aus ist (wenn man da noch die steckerleiste ausschalten moechte, kann man das tun)... mein rechner ist auch sehr oft im ruhezustand, weil er sich dann durch gewisse ereignisse (taskplaner bspw) von selbst einschalten kann, um einer geplanten aufgabe nachzugehen... aeuszerst praktisches feature...

ueber moralische themen zu reden, ist sicherlich sinnvoll, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, inwiefern es den threadersteller erfreut, morgen frueh zig themenfremde beitraege vorzufinden


----------



## EinarN (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

@ PCGH_Marc

13 Watt zu fiel. Das ist meine Eco Badezimmer Beleuchtung.

@ esszett

In den zwei Bildern von Mir, Sieht man eindeutig wie Sinvoll so ein Filter ist, ansonsten wurde der Gesammte Dreck im Netzteil landen und nicht nur.
Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das sowas auch durch den Seitenöffnungen Hereinlanden kann genau so gut, Unabhängig ob nun der Rechner am Boden Steht oder nicht.

Auch wen für einige so eine filterreinigung eine Lästige Aufgabe ist, Ich am jeden Fahl, nehme diese im Kauf weil ich will meine Hardware Schützen und das nicht nur gegen Staub sondern auch gegen Temperaturen.
Eine Geschützte Hardware gegen dreck und hitze Lebt Länger.
Es ist nicht der Sinn der Sache ein Rechner in ein Fass ohne boden - Geldvernichter zu Verwandeln aus reine Bequemlichkeit.

So wie andere kein Bock haben zu putzen, so hab Ich kein bock jeden quartal oder Halbjahr Geld für neue Hardware beim Fenster heraus zu Schmeisen nur weil irgendwas in den "affenkasten" wegen Hitzetot Verreckt oder wegen Staub und Dreck.

Wen Ich die Finantiellen Mitteln haben wurde, Würde ich auf Wasserkülung Umsteigen und das Gehäuse dabei Komplett Abdichten, dabei den küler Gesammt lüfter, Meinetwegen auf der Terrase Hinstellen und den Rechner in der Wohnung wie bei eine Wohnung klimaanlage.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

Ich habe nur einen ausblasenden Heck-Lüfter, Staub ist bei meinem Case ein ziemliches Fremdwort


----------



## EinarN (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

Alternativ währe noch eine Idee den lüfter im netzteil um zu Drehen so das er luft durch den Netzteil von Hinten Ansaugt und Unten am boden Herauspustet. Hier geht es nur um 8 cm bodenhöhe. Da koimmt dan Die Frischluft durch die Heckbohrungen des Netzteil Herein, dort wo sich den Netzkabel Angesteckt Befindet u. der Hauptschalter und wird eben am Boden Herausgepustet.
Ein Test Währe es Wert. Ich denke mir das, bei der Geringere Höhe das gleiche Ergebniss dabei Heraus kommt aber...........Wer Verzichtet schon auf der Netzteil Garantie (ausser mir) ?


----------



## esszett (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

@einarn... die meshfront mit den eingelegten filtern des rebel12 haelt so gut wie alles ab... und bei mir kommt frischluft ausschlieszlich und gezielt durch diese staubgeschuetzte front ins gehaeuse... aus erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass luefter, die jetzt mehr als ein jahr in diesem tower verbaut sind und ohne sie je geputzt zu haben, beinahe keinen staub angesetzt haben - fuer einen auf teppich stehenden rechner ist das ganz gut, finde ich 
eine sache dazu noch: je langsamer luefter drehen, desto weniger staub hat ueberhaupt das potential, ins innere des gehaeuses zu gelangen...

zur luefterdrehung: unfug, weil luft den weg des geringsten widerstands geht, d.h., dass bestimmte teile des netzteils keine frischluft abbekommen werden, weil der luefter sie auf kuerzestem weg schon nach drauszen geschickt hat, ohne dass davon die bauteile des netzteils was gesehen haetten...


----------



## EinarN (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*



> je langsamer luefter drehen, desto weniger staub hat ueberhaupt das potential, ins innere des gehaeuses zu gelangen...


Klar aber man mussauch auf den Airflow Achten das auch Dieser Stimmt und auch die Erzielte külung dabei zur stande kommt ansonsten könnte man diese ja komplett weglassen.


> zur luefterdrehung: unfug, weil luft den weg des geringsten widerstands geht, d.h., dass bestimmte teile des netzteils keine frischluft abbekommen werden, weil der luefter sie auf kuerzestem weg schon nach drauszen geschickt hat, ohne dass davon die bauteile des netzteils was gesehen haetten...


ja, nur hier denke ich es ist auch ein wenig Abhängig von der Drehzahl und positionierung der Komponenten. Kann sein das Einige Wärmer werden alls Sonst, das der lüfter mehr Leistung geben muss auber für..... Staubputz Muffel eine Alternative


----------



## esszett (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*

@einarn...

airflow: auch sehr langsam drehende luefter erzeugen im geschlossenen und abgedichteten gehaeuse einen brauchbaren airflow (wenn ich mein pc-gehaeuse oeffne, steigen die temperaturen einiger komponenten (die komponenten, die nicht waermer werden, bleiben auf gleichbleibender temperatur) - gutes beispiel fuer einen vorhandenen airflow, auch wenn die luefter so langsam drehen, dass man ihnen diese leistung gar nicht zutraut *g*)...

netzteil: das ist noch immer unfug und auch fuer staubputzmuffel keine alternative... der staub kommt dann halt von hinten ins netzteil, sofern am heck kein staubfilter angebracht ist...


----------



## EinarN (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lüfterkonzept*



esszett schrieb:


> netzteil: das ist noch immer unfug und auch fuer staubputzmuffel keine alternative... der staub kommt dann halt von hinten ins netzteil, sofern am heck kein staubfilter angebracht ist...


Ich ging davon aus das wer sowas macht da ein Filter anbringt 

Weis nicht mehr wo 8vermutlich ebay) , aber schon Lange sah Ich ein Gehäuse im Angebot mit Netzteil Mitten im Gehäuse, Zusatzblende + Kabellverlängerungen Inklusive.
Ob das was bringen wurde?


----------

